# Moving a shed?



## Thebody (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a large shed in my backyard that I bought at Home Depot 2 years ago.  It is 16X30 and all metal.  Is there a company that specializes in moving sheds?  I am selling my house and I want to sell it before I leave.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 19, 2009)

the same folks you bought it from should move it for a fee


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 19, 2009)

Contact any company that sells them.  They'll either be able to move it for a fee, or they can put you in touch with someone who can.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jun 19, 2009)

Howdy,

There's a company in my town that sells ready made sheds and gazebos and such. They have their own big flatbed truck that I suppose has one of those boom cranes on it. My brother had an existing shed moved by them a few years ago.

So it would make sense that all places that sell these things exclusively are able to deliver them and have a truck, and they all probably offer truck moving services.

Hit the phone book for shed sales in your area


----------



## Thebody (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'll get to making some calls.  I was just hoping maybe a Woody's friend of a friend might be able to use the bussiness.


----------



## Thebody (Jun 19, 2009)

Well I called Home Depot and apparently they are not allowed to have the shed moved once it is delivered.  Sounds crazy to me, but they said it was something in their warranty contract.  I asked for the number of the company they used and they would not give it to me over the phone.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 19, 2009)

Did you put it together or did it come to you already built?

Reason I ask, I think that width would require a wide load permit. I know of two companies in Athens that have trailers that are used to move these type buildings. The width and length is what is bewildering me. That's why I asked if you put it together.


----------



## Thebody (Jun 19, 2009)

It was already built.  I always assumed it was 16 across, but it may be 12 now that I think about it.  I need to measure it to be sure.


----------



## Harleybob (Jun 19, 2009)

These folks at Handi House in Jonesboro should be able to do it, I bought a 12 x 30 metal bldg from them last year, probaby same size as yours, he's got a trailer with rollers slide right off where you want it. Might cost a few bucks but well worth it for that size bldg. I'll pm their number, I forget the guys name right now.


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 20, 2009)

When I was teaching construction classes we built several sheds up to 16' by 24' that were moved by a local wrecker company using either a rollback truck or in the case of the largest ones a semi-trailer flatbed I believe was called a landoll or landhaul trailer.

These sheds were built on skids with an attachment point so they could be winched onto the trailers.  This may make a difference in your case.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jun 20, 2009)

You have that Cleveland Metes just down the road on 23 that  might be able to move it for you.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 20, 2009)

Harleybob said:


> These folks at Handi House in Jonesboro should be able to do it, I bought a 12 x 30 metal bldg from them last year, probaby same size as yours, he's got a trailer with rollers slide right off where you want it. Might cost a few bucks but well worth it for that size bldg. I'll pm their number, I forget the guys name right now.



They will do it for around $300+- bucks, call them


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 20, 2009)

Handi House in Athens will move them for $100.oo I believe.

All they use is a roll back.

You might call around local wrecker services and see if they will give you a lead.


----------

